
Ask HN: Any interest in a decentralized notes app? - mobitar
With the recent Evernote privacy policy incident, a lot of people are looking to make the switch to something else, but that something else typically takes the form of &quot;{insert name of private company} Notes App&quot;.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a system that would allow decentralization of personal notes. Basically the idea is to remove trust from the server and place it on the client, similar to how you trust a Bitcoin wallet, but don&#x27;t trust the network.<p>It&#x27;s an open protocol, so anyone can build their own client or server. I&#x27;ve made some heavy progress, and have already published the open spec[0], server implementation (Ruby)[1], web client implementation (Angular)[2], and am now working on the iOS client.<p>I probably should have asked this <i>before</i> starting on the project, but better late than never. Obviously we all say we want security and privacy in theory, but when it comes to practicality, we get a little lazy.<p>So, do you have any interest in a decentralized notes app&#x2F;system? What are some absolute requirements this system must have? What are things that would prevent you from using it?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;standardnotes.org<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;standardnotes&#x2F;ruby-server<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;neeto-project&#x2F;neeto-web-client
======
miguelrochefort
I can think of 100 different decentralized [insert use case] ideas. Does that
mean we'll need 100 different server and client implementations? I hope not.

Your specific note-taking use case is not special enough to justify investing
in your solution. If you introduced a general-purpose platform to build
decentralized apps, you would have more of my attention.

Please note that this comes from someone who dismisses any solution that don't
aim to solve everything.

~~~
mobitar
Actually it is general purpose. Server models are abstract, and the client can
choose whatever model to store in the server. So Notes/Tags are particular to
this set up, but the protocol would allow you to build almost anything, even a
Dropbox replacement.

Read here:
[https://standardnotes.org/#models](https://standardnotes.org/#models)

------
id122015
What I'm interested in: I'll either build it myself when I'll have time, or
you can share the idea. A notes server that I can install myself, not relying
on external servers. And if can keep the content encrypted, it would be even
better.

------
newsat13
See [https://meemo.minimal-space.de/](https://meemo.minimal-space.de/)

